# Really Want To Buy The 26rs - Can I?



## taylorc (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi, all. I am new to the forum and only learned about it because I really like the outback 26RS because of the four bunks, and it appears to be a quality unit. I have three kids and this floorplan would be ideal. I want to know if I am ok buying the 26RS with my current tow vehicle. If the 26rs is not advisable for my current vehicle, is there some hitch or some way to make it possible for me to pull this trailer with my vehicle with putting my family and others at increased risk? Thanks in advance for your input.

Following are my vehicle's specs:

2003 Ford Expedition Eddie Bauer

Engine = SOHC V-8 5.4 liters

Gear Ratio = 3.73

Wheelbase = 119 in.

GVWR = 6,900 lbs

Curb Weight = 5,671 lbs

Max tow cap. = 8,650 lbs

Front GAWR = 3,150 lbs.

Rear GAWR = 4,128 lbs.


----------



## dliles6254 (Jun 6, 2006)

I know how you feel! I have an new Chevy Tahoe and want a 26rks. I'm not sure what I' going to do yet, but I have talked to alot people and made a few post. I have been told just about every thing. I do think this is a great place to look for help. I'm about 90% sure that I'm going to give the 26rks a shot with the Tahoe. All of the sales people have told me I would be OK aslong as I get the hitch set up. Where do you live and where do you plane on going? Have you ever pulled a trailer with your Expedition?

Good Luck
big D


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Everyone has a limit for safety you should follow. I had found a chart matching WhellBase with trailer length and followed that pushing the limit a little. The chart says you can tow a 20' trailer with a 110" WB. Add 1 foot ot trailer for every 4" of WB. so your 116"wb would equate to a 21.5' and if you push a little you could go a 23'.
My truck is 143.5"wb which equated to a 28.5' trailer and I have the 29BHS.

With a good weight distribution and dual cam sway setup you might seem fine, but I would wait for the masses who tow with the SUV's to chime in and tell you their experiences.


----------



## Madden6 (Oct 17, 2004)

Well I can chime in here for my 2cents.
We own a 26RS and tow with the Expedition (As the signiture states) and we do just fine! The Expedition has the heavy duty tow package and we are a family of 7. (I have to change my sig!) 
We have traveled to the white mountains and to Lake George. Those being our biggest trips. As far as towing, the exp does a fine job. Does it struggle? On the big hills in NH, we have to take is slow, but who doesn't. We tow with our overdrive off, as I learned from the wonderful people in this site. The gas milage stinks, but these are not any different complaints that a friend of mine has towing with a 2500 GMC truck which has the tow capacity of 10,000 pounds. 
I have learned as long as you have the right set up with weight distribution and sway control and use your head you will do just fine!


----------



## cts_alberta (Jun 13, 2005)

nynethead said:


> Everyone has a limit for safety you should follow. I had found a chart matching WhellBase with trailer length and followed that pushing the limit a little. The chart says you can tow a 20' trailer with a 110" WB. Add 1 foot ot trailer for every 4" of WB. so your 116"wb would equate to a 21.5' and if you push a little you could go a 23'.
> My truck is 143.5"wb which equated to a 28.5' trailer and I have the 29BHS.
> 
> With a good weight distribution and dual cam sway setup you might seem fine, but I would wait for the masses who tow with the SUV's to chime in and tell you their experiences.
> ...


I used the same sort of chart when looking at which TV to choose because we wanted the 26RS. We tow our 26RS with a Dodge Ram 1500 5.7L V8 HEMI with an axle ratio of 3.92. On the chart our wheelbase of 138" gave a recommended max on the TT of 28'. I cannot for the life of me remember where I found that chart... does anyone know who puts the chart out or would it be included in the vehicle's owners manual? I would check the Ram's owner manual but my DH is away flying, so the TV is at the airport.

Does the Expedition Owners Manual have a towing chart in it with recommended wheelbase?

... Carolyn


----------



## taylorc (Jun 10, 2006)

nynethead said:


> Everyone has a limit for safety you should follow. I had found a chart matching WhellBase with trailer length and followed that pushing the limit a little. The chart says you can tow a 20' trailer with a 110" WB. Add 1 foot ot trailer for every 4" of WB. so your 116"wb would equate to a 21.5' and if you push a little you could go a 23'.
> My truck is 143.5"wb which equated to a 28.5' trailer and I have the 29BHS.
> 
> With a good weight distribution and dual cam sway setup you might seem fine, but I would wait for the masses who tow with the SUV's to chime in and tell you their experiences.
> ...


Nynethead, would the equalizer hitch be totally adequate or should I should I cut off my right thumb and get the Henley. This would be my first trailer and first time towing anything, and I have to admit, I am a bit intimidated especially if I'm pushing the envelope on safety. I can't rely on my experience, so I want to make sure I get neccesary equipment to increase my safety odds. Unfortunately, going to a smaller trailer that does not have the quad bunks is not an option I want to pay good money for. I would probably just opt to not buy a TT at all.


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Chart being referred to found here

RV Towing Tips - wheelbase

click 

Recommendation for 2003 expedition with 119" wheelbase is between 22-23 FT TT

Regards,


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

We have the same truck and I've been towing our 26RS for a little over a year now. It does alright, more power would be nice but it gets the job done. The stability seems to be pretty good with the Equalizer hitch. If they weren't so expensive I would get the Hensley hitch but either the Equalizer or Resse Dual Cam HP are good hitches. I think you'll be fine.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You're on the fence with that rig. You might want to consider a Hensley hitch....costly at $3k, but will really help with that SUV to Trailer ratio.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

From what I see you have 2 strikes against you. Length plus GVWR. You said Curb Weight is 5670 and GVWR is 6900. 5670 + 800 lb tongue+ 500 for people + 145 lbs for Gas.= 7115 lbs. That is before you added one thing to your vehicle.

Your braking will be bad and the same with your power.

My new saying is " have some change in your pocket in case of emergency". You not only don't have change you owe.

I would not do that tow.


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Hi TaylorC, The following are just my thoughts on this subject.
Can this TV tow that TT ?- probably, others may even be doing it. For me (and this is only my opinion) The more important question is; Can this TV tow that TT Safely with no exposures to harm or liability? Let's say 99% of the time you have no problems, pause and truly consider just that 1%. Is it worth the risk? In my humble opinion no. Vacation is for relaxation, last thing I want to be is constantly worrying on the road. In my opinion VDUB said it best earlier this week. ( He was not preaching to anyone else, these were his opinions alone, though I subscribe to them wholeheartedly.

The weight specs for your vehicle are black and white and they can't be changed. Thou shalt not exceed any of your weight ratings, no matter what distance you are pulling. If you do exceed any of your weight ratings, then you have two choices; larger TV or smaller TT.

You can't make an F-150 into an F-550. No amount of chips, springs, different tiers, different wheels, trans coolers, etc will change the fact that you still have an F-150.

Never pull "at your limit". Give yourself a comfortable margin.

Good lLuck with your tough decisions, Highest Regards, 
Dave.


----------



## taylorc (Jun 10, 2006)

NJMikeC said:


> From what I see you have 2 strikes against you. Length plus GVWR. You said Curb Weight is 5670 and GVWR is 6900. 5670 + 800 lb tongue+ 500 for people + 145 lbs for Gas.= 7115 lbs. That is before you added one thing to your vehicle.
> 
> Your braking will be bad and the same with your power.
> 
> ...


NJMikeC, I totally did not realize I was at my GVWR. Actually my GVWR is 7100, but that makes little difference. In looking at some of the smaller models, 21rs, 23rs, they still will have a tongue weight close to 800#. What if I invest in the Henley hitch? Would that make one of these models feasible. I unfortunately, will have my TV for a few more years, but don't want to forgo the joys of camping in an outback.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Believe the 21RS tongue weight would be at about 650 to 700 if you load it lightly. Just clothes pots and pans etc. Try PM'ing Camping479. I will weight mine in a few weeks but I know he has already weighted his and get an idea of how he packed.

Hensley hitch won't help with exceeding GVWR.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Why would you want to be at, or exceed your maximums. You say you want your family and others to be able to travel safely. Overweight isn't safe.

I guess I want to be on the weight police list.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I think you'll be to close
And depending on where you live and if you plan on doing a lot of mountains
you might want to go smaller TT or larger TV

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I do not think you will have a problem. I have pulled my 28RSS with a Tahoe and Denali.

Thor


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Will you be able to tow it, Yes but will you be comfortable? Too often you will not be. It will take just one long hill and you will have TV envy and going down the other side may be very uncomfortable.

The Hensley hitch will help make up for any short wheelbase limits (it is also a good all around hitch but they want too much money for it), it is also very heavy and will impact your TV gross weight. The Dual Cam or Equal-i-zer are also very good options and are better priced.

Take it slow and easy, pack light, check your route for big grades and avoid them and you can enjoy the 26 with your TV. In a couple of years you can decide to upgrade your TV.


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Expedition food for thought.. 26 TT too long , TV wheelbase to short for comfort. Why take the chance always on edge waiting for the laws of Physics to catch up and bite you in the #@$. Headaches associated with being so close to the weight limits you cant enjoy, Upgrade TV, or look at a shorter TT. Rreal life expedition , sway encounter with 36 ftr below. just my opinion

click


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

First off...

action *Welcome to Outbackers, taylorc!* action 
It's always good to see someone doing their homework before they buy. Good on you!

I will add my voice saying that I think you are pushing the limits of the Expy. I know there are people doing exactly what you are considering, and have been fine, but in my mind it is kind of like seatbelts. You can go along and say 'I've been driving for 40 years, and never needed a dang seatbelt!', but that doesn't mean you are not going to really wish you had it on around the next corner!









As far as a Hensley is concerned, it is a fine - and expensive - hitch, but IMHO it is not a license to ignore the laws of physics. It may do a better job than any other hitch out there, but contrary to what many think, it will not work miracles. To use another analogy, you can put all the safety equipment you can find on a race car, but 200MPH is still dangerous!











dliles6254 said:


> All of the sales people have told me I would be OK aslong as I get the hitch set up.


bigD,

Not to burst your bubble, but the sales people will tell you you can tow a 31RQS with a Yugo if they think it will make the sale! I would seek out opinions from those whom have no vested interest in the outcome, rather than rely on what the salesman tells you.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Doug , 
Gotta agree with you there, It is the salespersons job to sell their product. And a bit of puffing is part of the sale. It is the consumers responsibility to educate themselves. given that I wanted to share a quick story regarding our RV dealership.

While at an RV show a few months ago, one of our dealerships salespersons was approched by a couple interested in buying a very high end 5th wheel. They had shopped other dealerships and had been told their present TV could pull the 5'er. The salesperson stood firm , explaining there was no way their present TV was going to pull the model they were wanting to purchase and he would be doing them a disservice saying that it could. We then saw him lead the perspective buyers over to a table and overheard him and another salesperson walking the potential buyers through all the figures , GVWR, GCWR etc..etc.. While we were lookin at a Montana (dreaming







) I saw them leave dissapointed , and the dealership lose a Big dollar sale.

I found out a month ago, the couple eventually came back a few weeks later and the salesperson worked with them putting them in a rig better suited safety wise given their present TV situation. Talk about integrity. Great salesperson, Great dealership.


----------



## taylorc (Jun 10, 2006)

OK, guys. I've read all your post, each and every one with much contemplation. You guys gave me a lot to think about.

That being said, I've have decided to go ahead and purchase the 26RS.

I realize I will be right at my max vehicle capacity, but I just can't see spending all that money to SETTLE on a trailer that doesn't totally fit my needs when there exists one that does. I figure I will have trailer longer than I will have my tow vehicle. So until I get another TV, I will just have to be extra vigilant about how much weight is in my TV and be extra careful on the road.

With this forum's wealth of knowledge, I am sure that you guys will help me make the best of what isn't an optimal situation. I really appreciate everyone's input and I definately have a greater appreciation for things to consider before towing a vehicle. Thanks again.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

The only thing I will add here is that there is a rumor around here that the Hensley hitch is a magic bullet. This is not true. The Hensley was manufactured with the intention of helping control sway, not to give everyone a license to ignore the tow limits of their TV. I cannot stress this enough! Sway is just a small part of the equation, period. Stopping is even a bigger factor, as well as liability.

Unfortunately, a couple weeks ago several people were killed when someone towing a TT too large for their TV lost control and hit someone else. That is absolutely horrible! Now there is a criminal investigation going on, and my prediction is that they are going to find that the people were towing outside of the recommended limits of their vehicle, and most likely there will be charges filed. One thing that will not be factored into the investigation is what kind of hitch they had. It is irrelavant! Then, liability wise, the people will risk losing everything they own by getting sued. And as an insurance agent, I can tell you that the other people WILL win that lawsuit.

So I guess what really needs to be considered is, is it worth the risk of injury/death to your family and the other people on the road, and is it worth gambling everything you have worked hard for in your life on it as well?!!

Just my 2 cents for what it is worth action

Bill


----------



## Mike & Geri Show (May 1, 2006)

Hi TaylorC...I'm a newbie as well so I'll give ya my two cents. We bought the 27RSDS (6600lbs loaded) and purchsed the Reese Dual cam equalizer(Awsome). This setup most deff will not let it sway and keeps vitually all weight off the rearend so you tow level.....My TV was a 2006 F150 5.4 , 373, Heavy duty tow package, etc and the RV sales people told me as well "No Problem"...it pulled the trailer but to me it wasn't a very enjoyable, relaxing journey to the destination. Long story short, I recently purchased an F350 Superduty and the F150 is 4 sale. F350 pulls TT like it aint there and braking, excelerating and ride comfort make the trip as much fun as camping!! No fun "pinchin donuts" for 6 hours wishing you had arrived at camp ground and dreading the trip back!!

Mike


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard! I've got around 2,000 miles on my combo since March, and will be over 6,000 by the end of the year. I run the Reese Dual-Cam, and I'm sure the other popular ones work well, too.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Seems like you ahve things covered...

Welcome to the world of Outbacking and Outbakers.com!!!


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Good luck with your decision.

Though not the one I would have made, I do wish your family, lots of summer enjoyment and safe travel to and from your camping destinations. Welcome to Outbackers.

Highest Regards


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Safe travels..........

And Welcome!

Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Glad we could be of help, taylorc!









Have a great time with that new Outback! And be sure to keep us posted as to how everything works out.

If you have anymore questions, please don't hesitate to ask. You will not always get the answer you want to hear, but you will get respectful and informed opinions from people that have 'been there, done that'. I can not tell you how valuable that advice has been to me, and I'm sure many others as well!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

